# Looking for a mixing bowel set that is oven safe



## rodm1 (Nov 10, 2013)

I need a larger bowel set that has a 3.5 quart, 2.5 quart, 1.5 quart, and 1 quart bowl or individual bowls that are stackable and oven, microwave, dishwasher safe. Something like the link would be perfect if oven safe. Any suggestions?
[h1]Duralex Lys Stackable Clear Bowl Set[/h1]
http://www.duralexusa.com/Lys-Stackable-Clear-Bowl-10-piece-set-plu100010.html


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

suggestions?

problem with stainless steel bowls?


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Consult your proctologist.

Mike /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## rodm1 (Nov 10, 2013)

I probably will have to go with SS I just like glass it looks better I think.


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

glass bowls look really cool on tv cooking shows - easier to see how things are coming together.

I have a raft of smaller glass bowls for prep & left-over storage, but for the big stuff I find stainless easier to work with.  at least it doesn't break when I do a super-klutz....

the set you linked to is specified as "tempered" glass.  this is the debate with 'new' and 'old' Pyrex brand products.  the new stuff is tempered soda lime glass, the old stuff was tempered borosilicate glass.  the borosilicate has a lower expansion factor and, at least imho, super superior to soda lime glass for 'hot applications'

regardless, even borosilicate subjected to very rapid very extreme temperature changes will shatter / explode / pick an unpleasant description....


----------

